# Whiskas Temptations question



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello all!

Hope everyone had a great holiday season. =)

I bought a pack of Whiskas Temptations Tasty Chicken flavor today. I didn't want to feed them to Yoshi before checking out the ingredients and information. I read on here that they contain BHA/BHT preservatives. However, after reading all of the ingredients, I only found mixed tocopherols as preservatives. Are these safe, or should I not let Yoshi have any? I'm sure he'd absolutely love them, but I don't want to risk his health in any way whatsoever.

Thanks!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

To be on the safe side I don't give anything with those chemicals present but it might be okay in small amounts, I just didn't want to take any chance on it. For treats I give mealworms, fruits and veggies but I do know that hedgies can be picky so this might not be an option for everyone. Hopefully there will be more a long that might know if a small amount would be okay.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I give Pliny one as a treat every now and then; especially if I am trying to get medicine or something into him. When he gets his Sunshine Factor once a week, I put in on a Whiskas treat. He has not had any sort of reaction to them, and he absolutely loves the taste.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Annabell has both the Chicken and the Beef flavour and very much likes them - as a treat.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

mixed tocopherols

are safe and in most of the cat foods recommended on this site.



Hedgieonboard said:


> To be on the safe side I don't give anything with those chemicals present but it might be okay in small amounts,


you are talking about BHA/BHT right? Those are the cancer causing ones.

It's possible that whiskas have changed their ingredients and they no longer contain BHA/BHT.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

hedgielover said:


> mixed tocopherols
> 
> are safe and in most of the cat foods recommended on this site.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that I wasn't clear, I was referring to BHA/BHT and Ethyoxlin. I read it wrong and thought they meant the treats had those chemicals in it but after reading again I see that the original post said they were not on the ingredient list. As far as I know Tocopherols are safe and are added to people and animal foods, some forms used as preservatives and others as a Vitamin Source.


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Great to know I can let him have a few as treats every once in a while. Thanks everybody!


----------

